# Second day on ECA stack. not what i expected!!!



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

I am on my second day of my ECA stack. the first day i took 1 baby aspirin in the morning with 24mg ephedrine and 200mg caffeine, then just ephidrine and caffeine again 4 hours later at same dose, today i have done exactly the same and tommorow i will up it to 3 times a day. i currently feel no diffrent at all, slept well, didnt feel the amazing energy everybody talks about. do i need to give it more time or up the dose or is it working and i just dont feel it. i only post this because others have told me that they felt it almost instantly after taking it and felt like they had a massive energy boost. I have Kaizan ephedrine 8mg tabs that i know are definatly not fakes. just looking for somebody experianced to shed some light on this. cheers


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

your supposed to use the ECA stack 3x day. it MUST have all 3 components to work properly.

i deal ratio for the stack, is Eph:Caff:Asp is 1:10:3 or 1:10:4. so 24mg eph, 240mg caff and 75-100mg aspirin.

Once again, 3xday, last dose not after 6pm.

you may want to try do-doze chest eze- pharma ephedrine by novartis- can buy in the chemist for £2.20 for pack of 9 tabs.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

You should be feeling it unless you can coke and speed at the weekends


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Aaron_88 said:


> I am on my second day of my ECA stack. the first day i took 1 baby aspirin in the morning with 24mg ephedrine and 200mg caffeine, then just ephidrine and caffeine again 4 hours later at same dose, today i have done exactly the same and tommorow i will up it to 3 times a day. i currently feel no diffrent at all, slept well, didnt feel the amazing energy everybody talks about. do i need to give it more time or up the dose or is it working and i just dont feel it. i only post this because others have told me that they felt it almost instantly after taking it and felt like they had a massive energy boost. I have Kaizan ephedrine 8mg tabs that i know are definatly not fakes. just looking for somebody experianced to shed some light on this. cheers


ey up mate,I don't feel anything off them either but they do work.Different people react differently to the stack. I feel nothing but lost weight which i put down both to my diet and i'd like to think the ECA as well.

Don't buy chesteze if you have kaizen ephedine. They aren't pure ephedine and won't offer you anything more then you are currently getting.

I am far from expetienced compared to others but you just need to stick to it and make sure your diet is good as well as you won't see the diffetence if not


----------



## mipike (Aug 12, 2012)

I used to use chesteze with 200mg caffeine... had a better buzz than from eph25+, found it more effective for weight loss too.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> your supposed to use the ECA stack 3x day. it MUST have all 3 components to work properly.
> 
> i deal ratio for the stack, is Eph:Caff:Asp is 1:10:3 or 1:10:4. so 24mg eph, 240mg caff and 75-100mg aspirin.
> 
> ...


Is it ok to have the asprin 3 x a day though aus, ive been doing a week of this when i have my break from clen but only been doing it in the morning, i felt it worked tho.

I use do do's btw at least you know its clinical grade


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

i didnt get anyhting from kaizen ephedine but did from chesteze weirdly, kaizen actauly made me sleepy


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yea im sure you only do the aspirin once a day, i will be doing the stack 3 times a day as of tommorow but i was told to slowly get up to 3 times a day to see what my tolerance was like, apparantly its quite strong. i will post another update tommorow evening after i up it to 3 times a day. so do you lot reccomend kaizan or would you suggest another brand if i do it again? cheers for the info peeps


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Question to everybody who knows about this stuff.

If you could get it,would warfarin be better then having aspirin every day or not?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Question to everybody who knows about this stuff.
> 
> If you could get it,would warfarin be better then having aspirin every day or not?


I wouldn't mess with warfrin mate, i was on it years back when i had a dvt and unless your having bloods checked regularly i would imagine it would be pretty dangerous


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

hmm the kraizen might actually be bunk..anyone thought of that ? we always say its "g2g" but what if its not!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I wouldn't mess with warfrin mate, i was on it years back when i had a dvt and unless your having bloods checked regularly i would imagine it would be pretty dangerous


My stepdad took it as he had DVT and i know its for bloodclots that's why i just had that thought as obviously that's what you are trying to avoid by taking aspirin.

Don't know much about it,was just a thought.As you have experience in it though and know exactly what it does thats good enough for me,thank you.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

lxm said:


> hmm the kraizen might actually be bunk..anyone thought of that ? we always say its "g2g" but what if its not!


Very possible and i've always wondered that about the stuff i have.Have even looked online to see if you can get any testers like for drugs but no luck.

However i've lost no end of weight and i do think the stuff i have is helping and i've always found it hard to lose weight.


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

lxm said:


> hmm the kraizen might actually be bunk..anyone thought of that ? we always say its "g2g" but what if its not!


 no my cousin shipped this to me from canada himself, went to the shop and paid for it then shipped it to me so i know its not been bought or tampered with and is the exact same packaging as other pics posted on here so im confident its not the kaizan itself, maybe ill feel it when i up the dose tommorow.


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Right on the third day now, 3x a day on the eca stack and i am definatly feeling it, i had more energy in gym as i took it 20 mins before but i am feeling hot even when im relaxing, i take it this is the ephadrine making my body temp rize, i might post before and after pics aswell.


----------

